# SoapCon 2017



## Cindy2428 (Jun 27, 2017)

She’s doing it again! Cathy McGinnis, the teach from Soaping 101 is hosting SoapCon 2017 on 9/23 through 9/25. (Monday is a ½ day session with workshops for an additional fee). Workshops are limited to 16 people each - so lots of opportunities for questions, interaction with the presenters.

The 2-day Conference is $185.00 and the ½ day workshops are $55.00. This includes breakfast and lunch, as well as snacks. This also includes a party on Sat night with an open bar – free... well included. Cathy has rented out the entire venue this year to make room for the workshops, and allow for more vendors. The main conference area is still the same and will only hold about 125 attendees. 

The Conference is being held in Mt. Sterling KY – A fat hour from Columbus, OH. I live in Fort Wayne Indiana and taking my time, a 4 1/2-5hr drive. Lexington Bluegrass Airport (LEX). Louisville International Airport (SDF) and Cincinnati/Northern Kentucky International Airport (CVG) are all a one to two hour drive from the event.

Disclaimer: Now I have to admit that I am fiercely biased about SoapCon. Cathy McGinnis is a dear friend and short of jumping out of an airplane, I would do almost anything for her. I am an unpaid volunteer and other than getting to spend some quality time with dear soapy friends, I receive no compensation.

The speakers this year:
Zahida Map – Handmade in Florida; I am so hoping she will demo her butterfly swirl!! If I’m having a bad day, I will just watch her CP/MP videos and I feel immediately better.

Beth Byrne – Making Lotions and Creams – I’ve seen this presentation at the Guild Conference; she made it look easy enough for me to try

Kevin Dunn – Crafting with Chemistry – Who doesn’t love hearing Kevin speak

Jackie Thompson – No paste Liquid Soap Making – I’m looking forward to this. Jackie is a hoot to listen to!

Carrie Thornsbury – Nurture Soap discussing mica and color.  This is going to be an exciting presentation. Carrie is passionate about color, and I can’t think of anyone in soapmaking who is more knowledgeable about color than Carrie. For the color challenged like me, I want to learn about compensating for discoloring oils, embracing the brown from vanilla, etc. Carrie is also doing a workshop on Monday discussing color blending.

Leigh O’Donnel – Executive Director of the HSCG. Leigh will give us an update on the federal legislative action affecting soapmakers. 

This is an intimate event hosting some of the most nationally acclaimed soap makers in the US. Come make some new friends, catch up with long distance ones. You will have a great time. It has always sold out, so check your calendars and buy your tickets early. The fall colors will be perfection to make even a long drive worth it. Hope to see you there.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 27, 2017)

Anybody in Alabama want to carpool? I am taking a big vacation in early Sept so I can't take off that Friday, but since it doesn't start until Saturday that should be okay.

Hey, maybe we can do an SMF meet-up?


----------



## jewels621 (Jun 27, 2017)

Just signed up! Eeeek! So excited!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jun 27, 2017)

I would love a SMF meet-up. It's always great to put faces to names. I'll reserve a table at the party Saturday night for folks to stop by and say hello.


----------



## kchaystack (Jun 27, 2017)

Ugh,  I would love to go to this, but I am going to be going to the UK for most of October.  Maybe I can do Saturday Sunday...  hrm...


----------



## Arimara (Jun 27, 2017)

I can't even go. I refuse to be in a car for 9+ hours and I will have some birthdays I need to be around for.


----------



## earlene (Jul 1, 2017)

I enjoyed it so much last year.  I have to check our vacation plans.  My husband always makes reservations in September (our wedding anniversary trip) and I just don't remember what dates he scheduled this year.

I'd love to meet you this year, Cindy.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 1, 2017)

Wish I lived close enough


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 1, 2017)

Earlene, we probably did meet, just didn't exchange names. I hope your dates will allow you to come. Some neat surprises this year!! I had lunch with Carrie from Nurture yesterday and the education she is going to give us on color and micas alone is almost worth the price of admission. Her enthusiasm and knowledge about her products is a joy to be around.

Carolyn, I wish you could come too.


----------



## earlene (Jul 1, 2017)

Checked with my husband and we will be back in time for me to turn around and go to SoapCon, with a couple of days to spare. So I am off to make reservations!

I don't see an actual agenda yet, *Cindy*.  Am I correct to assume all the 1/2 day workshops are run simultaneously and one can only attend one of them?  Do you know the starting and ending times for each day, by any chance?


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 1, 2017)

Good questions Earlene - I don't think the final agenda is ready. Here's what I do know...

The workshops are on Monday the 25th. They start at 10:00 and yes you can only attend 1. I don't know when they end but seating for each of the 4 is limited to 16.

I do know the party this year is going to be Saturday night at the venue. Cathy and I are working out the details.

I'm thinking everything will start again at 9:00 and run the whole day. She has more speakers this year, so it will be a pretty full line-up


----------



## CaraBou (Jul 1, 2017)

Sounds like fun! I'll be in Albuquerque for a conference targeted to my profession.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 26, 2017)

jewels621 said:


> Just signed up! Eeeek! So excited!


I'm VERY interested in the Jackie Thompson presentation. Where do I sign up? Or is this conference "by invitation only"?


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 26, 2017)

Just search "SoapCon 2017" and it will take you right to the website. Hotel, airport everything. Would love to see you there.

I've just recently bought Jackie's book as well - writing questions in the book as I read to ask her in person.


----------



## jewels621 (Jul 26, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I'm VERY interested in the Jackie Thompson presentation. Where do I sign up? Or is this conference "by invitation only"?



I hope it's not invitation only because I wasn't invited and I'm going! I did everything online....go to soapcon.com and all the info is right there. I am also taking one of the Monday extra courses had a hard time deciding, but finally opted for the color class with Carrie from Nurture.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 26, 2017)

Cathy has just released an intro video for SoapCon - https://youtu.be/uusPGXUE7Co


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 26, 2017)

jewels - you will love Carrie. Her enthusiasm and love for everything soapy is just infectious, and she is wicked smart too.


----------



## earlene (Jul 26, 2017)

I made reservations for the Red Roof Inn in Lexington - Winchester.  For 3 nights, the price is much better, especially with the senior rate, and it's still only a 20 minute drive each way.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 26, 2017)

One hotel is already filled up so I think folks might need to spread out a little this year. Praying the weather is going to be beautiful so the drive should have plenty of color for you


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 26, 2017)

I am so envious. We soapers on the west side of the US need to create a convention over here where it's not a days travel to and fro.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 27, 2017)

Karen - it sounds like some communication with Ann Marie from BB is in order


----------



## earlene (Aug 3, 2017)

lenarenee said:


> I am so envious. We soapers on the west side of the US need to create a convention over here where it's not a days travel to and fro.




I agree.  There is an annual one in Ohio and Pennsylvania does one, too.  I've been to the one in Ohio and it's great; very affordably priced for a one-day affair, well attended, great speakers/demos, lots of vendors who give stuff away as well as have many good deals while there.  

For me Ohio and Kentucky are as close as it gets for Soapmaking gatherings (as far as I have been able to ascertain) and far more affordable for a hobbyist than the totally prohibitively priced HSCG Conference.  Even when I was an active nurse, my nursing conferences were more affordable and I made pretty good money so I could afford it then.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Aug 4, 2017)

I have been a proud and happy member of the Guild for the past 4 years. I have been to 3 conferences and will probably need encouragement from my friends to go to a 4th.

I love(d) the fact of having a professional organization supporting it's membership and offering learning opportunities from successful leaders and teachers in the field. I liked studying for and receiving certifications in soapmaking; (Basic CP/HP and MP).

However, when that organization starts only looking at numbers and not quality in what it provides, then it gives me pause. Conferences in the past were relatively small; even if you didn't know people by name, you knew their faces. Lunches and dinners were friendly and social. Unless the venue had poorly defined spaces there weren't any lines and there seemed to be enough for everyone - except for the food in Indianapolis - come late and you were out of luck.....

I hated Vegas this year. The staff were not prepared for the extra 100+ attendees. There were lines for everything. The "Goodie" bags, always a highlight were a disaster- since the conference has grown so large vendors couldn't financially provide individual items for the bags. So they provided a lame program of "Choosing what you want", instead of supposedly being stuck with things you didn't want.... Well in less you were at the front of a line that took at least 30 minutes to get in the space, you got ... zip. Unless you wanted a 3x Guild t-shirt with the old logo on it. I do have a nice collection of soaping goggles for guests I suppose. Now if you were one of the first 50 you could have gotten a stick blender.

I miss the conferences where I spread my "haul" out on the bed and looked forward to thanking vendors the next day. I'm glad I got to participate in the more intimate Awards dinners. This years was more of a trade show affair. It feels very much to me that the hobbyist is no longer welcome at the Guild conference. 

I'm all for growth of an organization, but if it becomes more about quantity than quality, than good-bye.

I'm happy Debbie May and WSP are taking the reins for the more intimate conference - Year 1 had it's moments, but the overall content and speakers were solid. At this point I'm thinking hard about skipping Atlanta and going back for the extended WSP event. (If you think about going, skip the hotel and find something nearby - it was a disaster). 4 days of conference and all meals for $500 is a pretty good deal. Even though the Goodie bag only consisted of a nice portfolio to take notes with, you actually received colored handouts of presentations and handy resources. The Guild stopped doing this years ago to "save trees" - nope to save $$. I wonder if next year you are going to have to print out your own conference program.......

SoapCon is always a joy to me. Cathy truly puts her heart in it and is proud to offer her hometown in Sterling KY as a venue. She finds new and engaging speakers every year - how special was it to meet Clyde Yoshida who is more personable and engaging than his YouTube videos! She works hard to make every event better and listens to the feedback from previous attendees. Fortunately her charming venue can only accommodate approx. 125 people maximum so that's it.

Sorry for the rant - I guess this has just been weighing heavy on my heart since I got back from Vegas and I could finally begin to put words to it.


----------



## jewels621 (Aug 4, 2017)

Thank you for sharing this, Cindy....I had kind of been pouting about missing the Vegas show, and looking into Atlanta, but I think I'll skip it and stick to smaller conferences. I love hearing honest opinions and your insight on this is invaluable to people like me who want to learn more, but in a more intimate atmosphere. I get frustrated with large crowds sometimes, especially if I sense that people are only attending for the party or the freebies. Not just in this industry, but many others as well. I'm so looking forward to SoapCon! See you there!


----------



## earlene (Aug 4, 2017)

Thank you for sharing your experience, Cindy.  I, too, loved meeting and talking with Clyde.  What a thrill it was.  And Clyde was so much more personable than I ever expected!  Kevin Dunn was a joy as well.  I agree, the size of the Kentucky conference is more to my liking than a huge one for this type of thing.  

I've been to plenty of large conferences in my professional career as a nurse, and that was fine for the purpose.  But for soapmaking with demonstrations and hands-on activities like we had in Sterling last year, a larger venue would certainly limit visibility and participation, as well as run up the costs.

I do appreciate your experience and I hope to actually meet you this year!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 5, 2017)

Cindy2428 said:


> I have been a proud and happy member of the  Guild for the past 4 years. I have been to 3 conferences and will  probably need encouragement from my friends to go to a 4th. ... However,  when that organization starts only looking at numbers and not quality  in what it provides, then it gives me pause. ... I hated Vegas this  year. The staff were not prepared for the extra 100+ attendees. ... I'm  all for growth of an organization, but if it becomes more about quantity  than quality, than good-bye.


That couldn't have been easy for you to write, Cindy, but I truly appreciate your honesty. Thank you.  



Cindy2428 said:


> I'm happy Debbie May and WSP are taking the reins for the more intimate conference - Year 1 had it's moments, but the overall content and speakers were solid.



I went to WSP and found a link to 2018 Conference in Ohio -- this isn't the same as the Guild Conference... or is it?

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/handmade-magazine/handmade-conference.aspx



Cindy2428 said:


> Sorry for the rant - I guess this has just been weighing heavy on my  heart since I got back from Vegas and I could finally begin to put words  to it.


Well, I for one, am not sorry you got it off your chest. Good for you. I've always wanted to attend but haven't been able to due to financial reasons and also health reasons for the past 10 years. I was tempted to attend the Vegas conference but didn't because of cost, which I could have managed at long last but I'm SO glad I didn't.


----------



## earlene (Aug 5, 2017)

Not Cindy, but no, the Guild Conf and the WSP conference are not the same ones.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Aug 5, 2017)

No Zany, as Earlene has said, they are not the same. As one of the largest, if not the largest soap-making products vendor in the world, WSP has absolutely nothing to do with the Guild.

I have been "snoopy" over the years to try and find out what the story is, but could only get a vague story of the Guild Board and Debbie May had a falling out years ago and that what was it as far as a relationship went. 

The WSP conference is almost an exact opposite from the Guild conference. She is limiting it to 350 people; her audience is both hobbyist and business owner alike. There were plenty of demos for CP and M&P, lotion-making, bath bombs with Holly Port.... - Debbie herself did M&P. There were all kinds of opportunities to meet new people. 

It was bigger than SoapCon but I didn't find it overwhelming or intimidating. Considering all of your meals are included, and she promised entertainment in the evening next year, $500.00 is a great deal. Plenty of people had their spouses with them and purchased a discount dining ticket I think. Full price is $1000 which includes your room - basically a 2-room jr suite. I found plenty of nearby hotel options for less next year. 

If it's in your budget for a soapy vacation next year I can definitely recommend it.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 9, 2017)

What city in Ohio? (I know people there!)


----------



## Cindy2428 (Aug 9, 2017)

Independence, just outside of Cleveland


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 9, 2017)

Cindy2428 said:


> Independence, just outside of Cleveland



Thanks....gotta go find a map now!


----------



## cjisler (Aug 15, 2017)

Well, shoot.  I need to make a note in my calendar about when this is next time. We already scheduled a beginner class in Spartanburg that Saturday. I've wanted to go to this for the last two years, but there are always conflicts. I might ought to follow the FB page so I'll be prepared next time. 
Carol


----------



## jewels621 (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm currently sitting at the airport, ready to fly off to SoapCon. Safe travels to all who are attending! :bath1:


----------

